# Sasebo, Japan



## Mamccarthy (May 6, 2013)

Anyone out here in Japan. If so post on here so we can have a meet up or if you know of any good places to photograph let me know please


----------



## EIngerson (May 6, 2013)

Okinawa here.


----------



## Mamccarthy (May 6, 2013)

You ever been down to sasebo


----------

